
White Collar Crime Risk Zones - knucklesandwich
https://thenewinquiry.com/white-collar-crime-risk-zones/
======
MichaelOLurch
First of all, this map is wrong. Every state except Alaska, Florida, Nevada,
South Dakota, Texas, Washington, and Wyoming should be bright red for stealing
hard earned cash from people who did nothing wrong.

This map is trying to mock more severe problems that people face. Nobody is
going to fraud you to death tonight. Right?

Fraud is just a typical manifestation of the free market. If someone commits
fraud against you, you had the free agency to enter a deal with them. You
should have been more careful with your money, but at least the market will
correct after enough people get burned.

The state, however, will throw your ass in jail if you don't pay.

~~~
blurpBlurp
Yeah dude! Right on!

Lying is totally cool, and all the other kids do it. It's perfectly normal for
people to get swindled, and like, caveat emptor, a fool and his money are soon
parted, no biggie, bro.

Thank god the market just kind of does whatever, any old time it wants, and we
don't have to think about how it works. Any time something bad happens, just
throw up your hands, and chant MARKET: CORRECT THYSELF, and so it shall be
done.

In fact, total deregulation, until we reach the state of nature is the only
correct path. A constant war of any against all is really the way things
_should_ be.

Like, we should just learn to _admire_ the predators, and maybe prop them up
from time to time.

Take this example:

[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-
business/regulator-...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-
business/regulator-warns-of-increase-in-binary-options-scams/article34179720/)

That guy wasn't "frauded to death." He totally had a choice in front of him,
and when he gambled and lost, he chose a permanent solution to a temporary
problem. Darwin in action, if you ask me. Survival of the fittest.

Wait, are we pro-evolution or pro-creation? I always forget how I'm supposed
to reconcile my economic and fiscal policies with my personal spiritual
beliefs and family values...

------
I_am_neo
Can we have one for police mis-conduct?

~~~
MichaelOLurch
Define police mis-conduct. #blueLivesMatter

